# Ceiling Clearance Requirements for PFE Suppression Systems



## islandinthesnow (Aug 5, 2019)

We just had a fire inspection, and inside an environmentally-controlled IT room we have a wall-mounted Fike / Ecaro 25 Pentafluroethane fire suppression system. There are no ceiling or wall-mounted sprinklers or sprinkler deflectors in this room.

Are the same 24" or 18" ceiling clearance requirements in effect for this style of suppression system? Are there any special requirements for storing combustibles within a certain measurement from the ceiling, both at the wall perimeter and/or in the center of the floor?


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2019)

My answer would be not required.

I would advise maintain the 18 inches around the nozzles and any detection device.

A great source to ask the question to is the fire protection company, that inspects your system.

Call and ask for the “designer”


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 5, 2019)

ask the installer for the manufactures installation instructions


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2019)

from NFPA 2001

4.2.5.5 * 
Nozzles shall be installed so as to be free of obstructions that could interfere with the proper distribution of the discharged agent in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation and maintenance manual.


A.‍4.2.5.5 


The impingement of the extinguishing agent during a discharge can adversely affect the development of a homogenous concentration throughout the protected space. The manufacturer should be consulted for acceptable distances for the discharge nozzles from obstructions such as cable trays, hot aisle/cold aisle containment structures, duct work, and so forth. Where minimum distances cannot be achieved, the manufacturer should be consulted to obtain agent loss calculations for the specific nozzle locations, and the necessary compensating quantity of agent should be added.


----------

